# Has my clinic been negligent?



## Cariad82 (Jan 14, 2019)

Bit of background: I've had unexplained bleeding between periods for about 12 years off an on. Various investigations, no cause ever found but told it was nothing sinister. My mum has bad endometriosis and I have suggested to a couple of doctors maybe I could have it too, but always been brushed off as I don't exhibit enough other symptoms.

Fast forward to a couple of years of unsuccessfully TTC and being referred for IVF. At my first consult I told them about my bleeding between periods and that mum has endo and was told it's not likely to be that. All test results in normal range so started first cycle. Difficulty seeing my ovaries on scans but they weren't sure why. Then at egg collection I got no eggs and they wrote in my notes the procedure was 'technically difficult'. I then did 2 more unsuccessful cycles and got 2 eggs second cycle and one egg third - each time less than expected. Each time they wrote In my notes about it being technically difficult and the doctor told me himself he hadn't been able to get to one of my ovaries at all during one of the collections. I had also been asked by a sonogropher if I had scar tissue from a previous op or anything like that because of difficulty seeing my ovaries, but I've never had an op so told her no.

At each review appointment I have asked repeatedly if there are any other investigations I can have so we have all of the information we can possibly get. I was told no, we have everything we need.

Prior to my last review appointment my husband and I talked about it and decided we needed to press to get the unexplained bleeding investigated because it seemed the only obvious thing that was wrong. So I did some research and found out a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy would be the best option. When I went in to my review I suggested them and my consultant reviews my egg collection notes and agreed due to my technically difficult collections. He wrote me a referral to an NHS gynae.

I went to the gynae and he examined me and removed a polyp he could see on my cervix and also said I felt 'nodular' which could possible be endometriosis, so he agreed a lap and hysteroscopy were the way to go.

I had both procedures yesterday. They found stage 4 endometriosis. My rectum and uterus are fused together and I have patches of endo in my abdomen. There are adhesions all around my ovaries reducing their mobility. I have now been referred for an MRI and will need further surgery at a specialist endo unit.

I am in a bit of shock that it's stage 4, and that my suspicions were right all along, and that I have been ignored. I'm 37 now. Time isn't on my side. All of this time has already been wasted and now I'll have more time to wait for more surgery.

I feel like my IVF clinic should have picked up on this. I should have been referred for a lap much sooner. Am I being unreasonable? Overreacting? 

I have to do 2 more cycles with them because I have pre-paid. I'm just so disappointed and feel like I'm not in good hands any more.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Cariad82 - i can completely understand why you feel your clinic has been negligent. I would too. There were clearly issues throughout the cycles as i would have thought it very rare to have no eggs at egg collection because they monitor you so frequently to check response.

I know on my first cycle i didn't respond as well as they initially thought so my first cycle was cancelled and they made changes for the next one which i responded much better on.

Its hard when you lose faith in a clinic as they should be doing everything to help you achieve your dream.

Try and take some positives that you have further information and demand that changes are made. I would even ask them about the possibilty of having your other failed cycles re-done as they have clearly failed to identify something which could affect your successful outcome.

On a positive note try not to panic too much about your age - I'm 37 too and have just got my first BFP after 4 rounds. Im actually healthier and had a better fresh cycle this time then when i did when i was 35  

Sending you lots of positive vibes 

x


----------



## Cariad82 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you for replying to me. I just feel so overwhelmed by it all and its so nice to hear from someone else. Congratulations on being pregnant. That’s amazing news. You must be so relieved (but also absolutely petrified I imagine!). 

I’m torn between not wanting to rock the boat with my clinic because I have to have more cycles there, and wanting to say something because I just don’t feel like they’ve done right by me. I’ve been such an advocate for myself all along and done all the research and pushed and pushed for more investigations and more answers and they’ve not done what I asked. It’s taken this long to get what I needed and only after I suggested it. What about all the people who just put their faith in the experts and don’t question their judgement?? Are they not getting what they need either? I’m so frustrated by it all


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm actually wondering why this wasn't picked up over the past 12 years?  I'd have said if you have been seen by a gynecologist over those 12 years this is where the negligence primarily is.  Yes the clinic should have looked into why things were so technically difficult but the reality is you should not have got as far as fertility treatment without this being identified before.
TCCx


----------



## Cariad82 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes someone else has also said the same thing to me. Possible endo has never been mentioned, even though I’ve definitely raised it as a possibility at least once because my mum has it. I was told there is no genetic connection (which I now know is incorrect). I think it’s because I don’t have a severe degree of pain with periods or sex and it is traditionally associated with a lot of pain. It’s getting worse these days, but I was on the pill for about 18 years and that hid a lot of it. My main symptom was the bleeding. That’s been investigated a couple of times from a cancer point of view but once they confirmed it wasn’t sinister they weren’t really interested. I’ve been told it could be something to do with my hormones, or a cervical erosion but basically not to worry about it. I wish I’d have pushed more, but I never had that much confidence questioning doctors. Since going through all of the fertility stuff I’ve become much more of an advocate for myself but it’s a bit late now.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I can see what you mean.  Fertility wasn't at forefront of your mind and under the NHS once cancer ruled out there was nothing to concern them.  Plus you are quite right the pill was largely hiding your symptoms. You did however have 3 cycles with the clinic before they decided to find out why things were technically quite difficult.  Yes I think both your past gynae care and Fertility Clinic have not given optimal care.  So it depends on how much you rock the boat.  

Legally you have to prove negligence but then you have to prove that negligence had a detrimental effect and that will be where you will struggle.  Endometriosis is known to cause fertility problems so they could say even with treatment your cycles would likely be lower chance of success so them missing it would likely not to have had a dramatic difference.

If you have lost faith in the clinic then I'd be tempted to press for some sort of compensation for 2 of the cycles plus return of money for the outstanding cycles so you can go elsewhere.  If you think they are a good clinic which gets results, particularly with endometriosis patients, then stick with them.
TCCx


----------

